
61% Oppose Federal Regulation of the Internet - eplanit
http://www.rasmussenreports.com/public_content/lifestyle/general_lifestyle/november_2014/61_oppose_federal_regulation_of_the_internet
======
dalke
I think it's a biased poll. It asks if the government "should regulate the
Internet like it does radio and television."

Radio and TV are on the public airwaves, and subject to prohibitions,
including the prohibition of transmitting pornographic movies.

A very direct reading of that poll questions could be "do you want the
government to regulate the content that can appear on the internet, just like
it does radio and TV?" Hence why "Sixty-eight percent (68%) are concerned that
if the FCC does gain regulatory control over the Internet, it will lead to
government efforts to control online content or promote a political agenda,
with 44% who are Very Concerned"

A perhaps less biased question would be ask if the government should regulate
the internet like it does the long distance phone services.

Also, and in case people have forgotten, there already is federal regulation
on the internet, with laws like CAN-SPAM and DCMA.

